# What the?



## kenposcum (Oct 2, 2002)

Every so often, when I'm composing a post, I press return for a paragraph, or put in a smiley, my post disappears off this composition thingy, and I don't know where I'm at, so I have to just post, read where I'm at, and continue with a new post.  What up with that?
Also, how on Earth does one use the quote feature?  I get so jealous when people quote others in those cool little boxes, I want some for myself.  Thanks!:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Every so often, when I'm composing a post, I press return for a paragraph, or put in a smiley, my post disappears off this composition thingy, and I don't know where I'm at, so I have to just post, read where I'm at, and continue with a new post.  What up with that?
> Also, how on Earth does one use the quote feature?  I get so jealous when people quote others in those cool little boxes, I want some for myself.  Thanks!:asian: *



What browser are you using?  Are you using your tab key to
position text?  It shouldn't be happening the way you describe,
so it might take a couple posts here for us to figure this out.
I don't want to insult you, I don't know how much computer
knowledge you have, so forgive me if I insult your intelligence
here.  Be aware of the scroll bar, on the right side of the text
box where you compose your post.  Click and hold the bar, and
move it up and down.  Maybe you're just hitting return too much
and the text is flowing to the top and has "scrolled off"?
Also .. does it happen every time, or is it a random thing?
Also, be aware AFTER you post your message, of the bottom
right corner of your post.  There is an edit button, and a quote
button.  By clicking the edit button, it will bring you back to the
area where you were originally composing your post, and
you can make modifications that way.  You do have a time frame
in which to do this though.  

The quote button that I refered to above can be clicked instead
of the "post reply" button, to reply to a post.  You'll be brought
to the same text box to type your post, only the quoted text
will already be there. 

I hope this helps, if not, post again, we'll work on it togehter.

Kirk
-MartialTalk Moderator-


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Oct 3, 2002)

Don't forget that you can edit your own posts so you don't have to double up on them. Just start the edit where you ended


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 4, 2002)

Didn't know I could edit my own posts, I'll keep that in mind next time.

I don't have a ton of computer knowledge(I just use the ones at school) but I am aware of the scroll bar, and the text doesn't merely "scroll off," it just disappears.  It's peculiar.:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Oct 4, 2002)

I think I've had text I wrote disappear before when I used the back button to check the page of posts for a name or reference or something, then used the forward button to go back to my post.  It seems to depend on what computer system I'm using though.  Some machines seem to remember what I typed in a back/forward combo, others don't and I just have to start over again.  I don't think that's your problem, but it could be one way to have text disappear.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 4, 2002)

When ya hit back, the info in the form is lost....I havent figured out why myself, as I dont have that problem on other forms...might be a vB specific thing.


----------

